# how do you promote your farm stand when it off the beaten path



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

I live in a township in Ohio, they are not business friendly. I want to put a sign at the end of the road on a busy State Route. Under Ohio regulations Farming is exempt mostly from local and county zoning laws. But I would like others' opinions and ideas.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I thank that's a great idea. Maybe set something up so you could advertise free samples and put out a tester, some popsicle sticks and a waste basket. Do you have a stand located out front of where you live or would people be coming to the house? I like the honer idea although I've never done it because of where I'm at.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

My ideas: 1) Post flyers on bulletin boards at local supermarkets, if they still have these boards in your area. Those aren't as likely to catch the impulse-driven crowd, but could drive business nonetheless. 2) Make a sign that reads: Garage sale....HONEY. Put it up and take it down as needed.

My opinion or, more like, what are possible pitfalls: If your township is truly not business-friendly, then they are not going to be supportive of a sign that remains posted by the road, even if the right of way is owned and maintained by the state. If they are actively business-*un*friendly, then they may also take it upon themselves to determine if you are/are not a farm. In our state there is a difference between a property on which allowed agricultural pursuits are taking place, and a farm.

I hope this helps. Good luck on your sales! Keep us posted.


----------

